# pulling out all stops when it comes to terrorism



## eyes to the skies (Mar 8, 2006)

fist war, then spying, then secret prisons and torture, our environment is the next victim in the war on terror im reading the paper today and i come across the article titled COAST GAURD'S TRAINING MEANS MORE LEAD IN LAKES the plan is for the coast gaurd to set up 34 live fire training stations in the great lakes reportedly up to 430000 rounds of lead bullets will end up in the great lakes. estimated that every year 6900 pounds of lead and 2800 punds of copper will pile up in the lakes. more lead and copper pollution than all of the state of michigans pollution sources every year. to top it all off theyre using the terrorism excuse we need to do this to protect you from terrorism. "we need to train in the environment in wich were going to fire the weapons". :******: (the story came from the ap out of muskegon mich.) wake up people dont let the fear mongerors make you stand by silently!!!!! waterfowl hunters cant shoot lead in lakes and i think its a good thing. the military shouldnt be allowed to do it under the precursor of terrorism!!!! protect our resources. im sick of this terrorism crap and that really burned my arse!!! look up noam chomsky and amy goodman for an alternative, objective veiwpoint on our nations policies, anything other than our mainstream media you may find it refreshing. okay im done with my rant id like to see some feedback thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Some people just dont have a clue what it takes these days. Would you like them to use blank rounds and get half a$$ training or do you want the coast guard or what ever branch it is to have the best, most realistic training out there using the real thing? Sure, bringing out the big number of 6900 pounds of lead will be "piled up" is going to get peoples attention. The ammo that is used will be so scattered out that it would be no different than losing a fishing weight. I dont think this should be an issue over pollution, it should be over whether our troops are getting the best training out there

Lindberg


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Having had military training,I can say for a fact,that all ranges I have been too are safe ranges with backstop's to prevent a live round to carry past its target...........Live fire or not,it will not leave that range!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Are military rounds normally full metal jacket? If these bullets are totally encapsulated in copper alloy jacket the lead core should not be exposed and contributing to environmental contamination. That would make them much less of a threat to the environment than fishing sinkers. This sounds more like a political maneuver than an environmental concern.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Holy $hit ...

Did someone just hit the ...

PANIC BUTTON ... OR WHAT!!!

Sinkers ...

We need to outlaw fishing ASAP


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Decoy, if your losing lines with weights on them, i guess so :lol:

Plainsman-all the rounds we fired (from our M-16) were all .223 rounds 5.56mm full metal jackets. I imagine the Coast guard is using the same weapon. The full auto weapons like the 249 and 240B also fired FMJ


----------



## eyes to the skies (Mar 8, 2006)

think long term like a time weighted exposure to mercury. it is an environmental issue, and yes it is political im sick of this terrorism crap and the war with no end they say when iraq is safe for its citizens we'll leave their country. its never gonna be safe over there with the different sects trying to establish power and us being over there isnt allowing any real solution its like putting a band aid on a deep wound it might look like its healing but the damage isnt. i know im not over there to see for myself but ive friends whove spent a couple years there and from what i gather by talking with them this whole war is a bunch of b.s. and the media pounding into our heads that we're never safe from terrorism. terrorism is anything now even political dissent. al jazeera the iraqi free press was bombed by u.s. tanks for covering a war within.... i believe fallujah. that is a war crime plain and simple! and they were warned that theyd be hit if they were there when the raids were going on. it was obviously not a mistake in the heat of battle. the reaction around the world..... major media outlets from dozens of countries around the world closed for a day no newspapers no evening news no nothing. the u.s. reaction, none no one probably even knows what im talking about!! there you go. so what story do you see? the one from the u.s. journalist embedded with the u.s. troops. not the one from the iraqi journalist who left his home to go to work to cover the war his people face and die from every day. am i the only one who thinks we should worry about our own nation instead of ridding the world of "evil doers" as bush has said so many times. hes not fooling me, and niehter is the mainstream media


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Uh Oh,looks like we got another one siding with the enemy.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Eyes to the Skies

You better get used to it. Every generation has faces some adversity, and it will continue as long as the human race exists. That is why it is so important to keep Iran and North Korea from getting nukes. If they don't have the guts to drop one on us all they have to do is let a terrorist sneak it across the Mexican border. Then there are those who think we violate the rights of illegal aliens if we do that. Set up the boarder with claymores and if anyone is stupid enough to try sneak across they can be sent back home in a Rubbermaid tub.


----------



## eyes to the skies (Mar 8, 2006)

boondocks said:


> Uh Oh,looks like we got another one siding with the enemy.


see anyone who looks at things differently is blasted or siding with the enemy or labeled a terrorist i listened to a firsthand account of a professor from the middle east who was invited to speak of our nations policies at a college in the u.s. when he arrived at the airport he was arrested and taken into custody by the u.s. gov. for no other reason than his views on the iraq war. he was in custody for hours missed his lecture and was sent back home. the u.s. the land of free speach. our government wouldnt even let his words reach an american ear. we are not children of our government rather we should be as loving parents and help our nation grow and learn from its mistakes. yes 9/11 happened and yes it was terrible and no we have'nt gotten justice due to our nation. but but who really thought at the beginning of the iraq war that we were liberating the country from saddam all i recall in the media is terror saddam terror saddam wmd saddam terror. our nation was mislead to believe that the iraq war would somehow find us justice for 9/11 and keep us safe from terror. not untill after we invaded and no wmds were found did this become a liberation war


----------



## eyes to the skies (Mar 8, 2006)

i agree every generation faces adversity but how it is handled is what writes history i do not want our nation to go down in history as a ****** off teenager with a gun that could and has lead to the demise of great nations


----------



## eyes to the skies (Mar 8, 2006)

and now we have countries who openly hate us and openly test and improve nukes and we are still f****** around in iraq very scary :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

eyes to the skies said:


> i agree every generation faces adversity but how it is handled is what writes history i do not want our nation to go down in history as a ticked off teenager with a gun


It is who wins that writes history. If Hitler would have won WWII we would be reading how wonderful he was in our history books right now.

As for messing around in Iraq, it puts us right next to Iran. You can look at that two ways. I would guess it frightens those with no guts, but for the rest of us it puts us in position to kick their rear if need be, and we can get there quickly.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Set up the boarder with claymores


Heard on the news today that China was worried about a mass exodus from North Korea so they were building a fence along the China and North Korea boarder. Want to bet what else they are probable installing....... :wink:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

eyes to the skies said:


> and now we have countries who openly hate us and openly test and improve nukes and we are still f****** around in iraq very scary :eyeroll:


And what do you suppose we do?Pull out of Iraq? What kind of message do you think that will send.Besides the people that really do hate us and are a threat to us have hated us long before the Iraq war.They include all muslim countries including our supposed ally Suadi Arabia,where the majority of the 9/11 attackers are from.SA has been building mosques in this country for years teaching Anti-Americanism in these mosques,in our own country.If that don't make you sick I don't know what will.I have very little sympathy for these people.

You have to look at the consequences of pulling out of Iraq.If we do you can bet there will be another attack.I would also bet it will be a lot worse than the first.


----------



## eyes to the skies (Mar 8, 2006)

so u.s. is right because we have the firepower to blow anyone away who disagrees. we decide whats right because people who disagree are afraid to speak up. there is a saying that goes when they went for the jews i did not speak up because im not a jew when they went for the blacks i did not speak up because im not black (theres other examples in history used but i dont recall the whole thing) when they came for me no one was around to speak up. my feedom and safety is very important to me but is all weve done nesesary is anyone else angry that we dont have bin ladens head on a stick yet? you dont here much about the search for bin laden but you hear a hell of a lot about how long well be in iraq. what did they determine about his reported death anyways, either way hell get the ultimate justice. i dont have all the solutions im just sharing ideads wondering what others think


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Speaking for myself and others may agree, I think it's a good idea for us to have a military presence in the region. There is too much at stake globally to allow that region to be politically unstable. While the region is not nearly as stable as the Western world our military presence keeps the region from imploding.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> i dont have all the solutions im just sharing ideads wondering what others think


Same here eyes. Life has taught me that often you can't ignore an antagonist. Especially the crazy kind we are dealing with in the Middle East and North Korea. 
I think we need to be in Iraq, but I don't know their strategy to win there. I would guess they keep it classified or one of our patriotic news agencies would put it on the airwaves for the enemy. Personally I would pull off into the countryside and let the jerks kill each other for a while. I am not particularly fond of our boys dying for their freedom, let them fight for themselves a little. Maybe it would be a good idea to stage on the Iranian border. Scatter out in the event they want to throw a nuke at us, but let them know if they do we will remove them from the face of the earth. 
We are being to politically correct in this war because we are trying to please the liberals. Shoot at me and run into a mosque and the mosque gets hit. When we say there is nowhere to hide we should mean it. Our men are taking risks as we speak to be politically correct. If someone threatens you in war it should be perfectly OK to use lethal force.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Speaking of terroists......where is Osama?? Iraq?? I bet he is in Iraq.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> listened to a firsthand account of a professor from the middle east who was invited to speak of our nations policies at a college in the u.s. when he arrived at the airport he was arrested and taken into custody by the u.s. gov. for no other reason than his views on the iraq war. he was in custody for hours missed his lecture and was sent back home.


You listened to a firsthand account? How?

Unless you were his cell mate.


----------



## eyes to the skies (Mar 8, 2006)

pacifica radio journalist amy goodman interviewed the professor and the interview was on her radio show


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

> im sick of this terrorism crap


So are the rest of us that is why are brave troops are doing what they are doing.

Saying that you side with our ememy is not that far off, If they could vote who do you think they would be voting for. Hint, not a republican...


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

> and now we have countries who openly hate us and openly test and improve nukes and we are still f****** around in iraq very scary


What is scary is when people that share your ideas are put into power, You sound like you have a copy of the libs talking points on your desk.

Why are all you libs so worried about what everyone thinks of us. Not sure what rock you crawled out of but they have been working on nukes well before we invaded Iraq. Just ask your heros Clinton and Carter.

This situation we are in now has been building up for years now and nothing was done about it. We have done it your way for years and look whats happend a huge S**T storm that was swept under the rug so people would not be mad at us.


----------

